# Retire Allan Houston's number



## j0se (Sep 22, 2005)

Greatest Moments from Allan Houston 

1. Had two 50+ point games in the '02-03 season. 

2. Scored the game winning shot in Game 5 vs. Miami in the '98-99 playoffs series. 

3. Signed a bargain-like contract to take him off the Pistons' hands on July 14, 1996. Seven years and 56 million dollars. 

4. Drafted 11th overrall by Detroit to play alongside Lindsey Hunter, their other draftee.

5. Ranks 2nd among NBA players for longest tenure on an NBA team.

6. Led the Knicks in scoring for half a decade, and carried this team after Ewing aged.

7. Greatest jumpshot forms you can find. 4th all time in Knicks SCORING! :banana: 

8. Played under several coaches (probably the most under any Knick (Jeff Van Gundy, Don Chaney, Lenny Wilkens, Herb Williams, and Larry Brown). 

9. Led the league in free throw accuracy (92%) in the '02-03 campaign, which was his best season as a Knick. 

10. Led the 1999-2000 Knicks in scoring (19.7, 21st in the NBA) and in three-point field-goal percentage (.436, 5th in the NBA) 

11. Ranked 12th in the NBA in minutes per game (38.6) in 1999-2000 

12. Scored 7,500th career point at New Jersey on 12/28/99 

13. Led the 1998-99 Knicks in free-throw percentage (.862, 11th in the NBA), three-pointers made (57) and attempted (140) and three-point percentage (.407, 14th) 

14. Was one of only two Knicks to start all 50 games and led the team in scoring in 15 games in 1998-99 

15. Selected for the 1999 USA Basketball Men's Senior National Team which participated in the 1999 Americas Qualifying Tournament in San Juan, Puerto Rico, from July 14-25, for the 2000 Olympic Games 

16. Played in his 400th career game, scoring 22 points, against the Chicago Bulls on 4/18/98 

17. Has appeared in 22 career NBA Playoff games, averaging 20.9 ppg, 3.1 rpg and 2.5 apg and shooting .438 from three-point range 

18. Scored a team-high 28 points, in his Knicks debut, against the Toronto Raptors on 11/1/96 

19. Established a Pistons franchise record in 1995-96 for three-pointers made (191) and shot a career-best .427 from three-point range 

20. Matched the NBA single-game record by hitting 7 three-pointers in one half against the Chicago Bulls on 2/17/95 

21.Participated in the slam-dunk competition during the 1994 NBA All-Star Weekend in Minneapolis


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Thanks for the recap, and thanks for some fine work Allan, but no, the number stays.

Though I hate Curry in 34. Oak's number shoulda been hung.


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

Allan Houston---Nice Guy...Nice Player

Not worthy of hanging in the Garden Rafters...sorry!

Here's a page with the "Retirees"
http://www.nba.com/knicks/history/00398087.html#barnett


Dick Maguire and Dick Barnett may appear to be of lower stature than the rest. Barnett played on the first great championship team---all 5 starters and the coach are RAFTERIZED. Dick Maguire had a long combination of careers with the Knicks---he was a 5 time allstar and held a variety of coaching/staff positions with the team for 40 years. The balance of the Rafter Gang is Top 50 all time players. Houston falls short of all of that.

I enjoyed rooting for Allan---he was a fine player and an exemplary person during his Knicks years!


----------



## j0se (Sep 22, 2005)

ERAFF said:


> Allan Houston---Nice Guy...Nice Player
> 
> Not worthy of hanging in the Garden Rafters...sorry!
> 
> ...


He was 4th all time in scoring, if Allan doesn't deserve it, then no one deserves it.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

_



October 19, 2005 -- <!--start bodytext-->Knicks great Walt Frazier said Allan Houston deserves to have his number 20 hanging from the Garden ceiling alongside his own. 



"I think they should retire his jersey," Frazier told The Post, referring to Houston, who announced his retirement on Monday. "It's the next number that should be hanging from the rafters. He had an impact here. He left a legacy. They should honor him." Frazier's opinion isn't universal. One Houston-hater suggested that a $100 million check should be raised to the rafters instead of his "20" jersey.

Click to expand...

http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/29703.htm_


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Number stays?? Are you kidding me. He was one of the greatest knicks of all time.He had like 4th place on the knicks all time scoring list. He was one of the best 3 point shooters in the league. And if only every player in the NBA was as good of a guy like him. I vote to retire his number.


----------



## clippers2playoffs (Aug 22, 2005)

good player that will unfortunately be remembered more for his injuries and contract than his skills at his prime.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

u cant retire allan unless u retire bernard king first


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

As a Piston fan, I am suprised to see anyone talk about him having his number retired.


----------



## j0se (Sep 22, 2005)

kamego said:


> As a Piston fan, I am suprised to see anyone talk about him having his number retired.


But your Pistons fans, you guys don't know much except believing Chauncey Billups (a guy whos only been good in the NBA for 3 years) is better than Stephon Marbury, top 3-5 NBA PG.

The man is tops in every shooting stat in Knicks history and 4th all time in scoring, including being the 11th best shooter in NBA history.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

and top 5 in all time playoff 3 point percentage


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

j0se said:


> But your Pistons fans, you guys don't know much except believing Chauncey Billups (a guy whos only been good in the NBA for 3 years) is better than Stephon Marbury, top 3-5 NBA PG.


Last I checked Allen Houston played for the Pistons before the Knicks. So I think I might have seen him play a few times. How is telling me what my entire fanbase believes have anything to do with that? That's just wrong.


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

The Entire Championship starting 5 from 1969 is in the Rafters---it was one of the all-time great teams, and 4 of those players were on the Top 50 Team---and by the way---Bill Bradley was my boyhood hero, and I don't think he should be on the Top 50 team. Earl Monroe is also in the Rafters---he came on for the 2nd Championship, and he's a Top 50 alltimer. Ewing is in the Rafters and Red Holtzman. Dick McGuire, Al's Brother, is also there---he was a 5 time Allstar and spent 40 years with the Knicks as a Player, Coach, Head Coach, Scout---you name it! 

Allan's a really nice player and a nice guy---HE IS ABSOLUTELY NOT AT THAT LEVEL!....but he's buddies w/ the Owner's kid, so you never know!


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Retired Jerseys should be for guys who were integral to championships and/or legends in their own right, not nice complementary players who stuck around long enough to accrue big stats.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Allan houston and ........ SLAM DUNK CONTEST??

HUH

Aren't those two like oxymorons?


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

kamego said:


> As a Piston fan, I am suprised to see anyone talk about him having his number retired.


As a Celtics fan, I feel the same.

Houston may be a pretty good player, but hanging his jersey up is a bad idea. He is not legend material, which are the only people who deserve the honor.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

What happens when we retire all the numbers eventually?


----------



## j0se (Sep 22, 2005)

kamego said:


> Last I checked Allen Houston played for the Pistons before the Knicks. So I think I might have seen him play a few times. How is telling me what my entire fanbase believes have anything to do with that? That's just wrong.


His name is Allan.

Quote from a very good Knicks poster



Tribute to H2O said:


> Houston should definetely get his number retired. We're not talking about the Hall of Fame here. We're talking about honoring a player who was great for his franchise. He's one of the most prolific scorers in club history. The fourth leading scorer in franchise history. He's behind Patrick Ewing, Willis Reed and Walt Clyder and ahead of everyone else including The Pearl, Dave and Bill Bradley. In the playoffs he is eight in total points in franchise history. Second in Knicks history in 3 point field goals made and sixth in total minutes. He certainly has the numbers to back his case up. To all the people that say he was "pure shooter and nothing more"(like that actually makes a difference) what do you think Reggie Miller and Bill Bradley were? As for the person who said he had two good years and the rest was "injury marred" please get a clue. Before his final two seasons he was as durable as they come. Walt Clyde Frazier himself says that Houston's number should be retired as does Jeff Van Gundy so just raise the #20 to the rafters. He deserves it.


http://www.justbball.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44747


Fourth leading scorer in Knicks history(11,165)
Second in 3PT FG(921)
Sixth in minutes played(21,724)
Eleventh in games played(602)
Eleventh in scoring average(18.5)
Third in free throw percentage(87.2)
Ninth All Time 3PT FG made(1,305)
40.2% percent 3 point shooter
Two time All Star, Olympian, class act and great guy.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

KingHandles said:


> As a Celtics fan, I feel the same.
> 
> Houston may be a pretty good player, but hanging his jersey up is a bad idea. He is not legend material, which are the only people who deserve the honor.




i agree allan is no legend.......he was a great shooter but just because you can shoot great yet do everything else mediocre doesnt mean you should have your jersey retired.......one of the things of greatness is longevity and consistancy....and allan only played what, a half dosen years for the knicks before he started having knee problems..... the last 3 years hasnt been anything great

lets face it if allan would have never hit that game winning shot to win the playoff series against the heat we wouldnt even be talking about retiring his number..... nothing special just a great shooter.....he wasnt a good defender, wasnt a good rebounder, wasnt a good assist man, i mean c'mon and people here want his jersey retired give me a break


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

son of oakley said:


> Thanks for the recap, and thanks for some fine work Allan, but no, the number stays.
> 
> Though I hate Curry in 34. Oak's number shoulda been hung.


im with you 100 percent. Allan is a fine player but no need to retire his number..34, and 3 should never be worn again. Starks and Oakley are beloved lunchpail overachieving fan favorite Knick legends. Nothing against Curry, but he looks awkward in 34 of the blue and orange. He better work his tail off if he wants to keep wearing 34.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

j0se said:


> He was 4th all time in scoring, if Allan doesn't deserve it, then no one deserves it.


 Bernard King deserves it before Houston.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> u cant retire allan unless u retire bernard king first


wow beat me to it, I should read all the replies in a thread first before replying.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Maybe if he could have developed a slash to the basket game to go along with his jumper and maybe if he grabbed more than 1 rebound a game he could have had his number retired..I got kind of fed up with his 42 minutes a game 20 points 1 rebound 1 assist stat lines.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> lets face it if allan would have never hit that game winning shot to win the playoff series against the heat we wouldnt even be talking about retiring his number


Couldnt disgree more. I didnt even think of that shot when I said we should retire his number. Retire his number. :curse:


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Couldnt disgree more. I didnt even think of that shot when I said we should retire his number. Retire his number. :curse:




if you dont think about that shot when someone mentions allan houstons name then you like allan houston for other reasons besides basketball.....other reasons which i do not even want to know about......


----------

